# Clipper blade



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ceramic is crap, don't go there. 3F and 3FC are the same thing.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

They are the same blade. I don't do any dogs with a 3 blade - I would use your 10 blade with one of your snap-on comb attachments. IMO, it's a far nicer finish than a blade. I agree with FD - don't do the ceramic crap.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I absolutely love my 3F, and I don't know why I went so long without one. It leaves a really nice finish on poodle hair, just lightly fluffier than a 4. I did have to have my sharpener round off the very ends of the long teeth though, they came out of the package really sharp!

I don't like using combs for any length there's a decent blade for. What a hassle.

I agree about ceramics, though. They break easily, and many sharpeners can't get them near as sharp as steel.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am not taking sides here but my groomer, who was a breeder and showed some of the top Shih-tzus in Canada some years ago, also told me a blade will give a much nicer finish than an attachment. When I can afford one I will get a 3F. Until then I will use my attachments. They do a nice job on Lucy, but I have a feeling that if I used them on my Shih-tzus I wouldn't be so happy. Curly hair seems to hide a multitude of inadequacies in the hands of an inexperienced groomer - namely me!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ditto to the blades offering a MUCH MUCH better finish, and at a much easier effort, than an equivalent snap on comb, especially on poodle type coats. I like the shorter snap on combs only on drop coated dogs, everything else (and half the drop-coated dogs) just get normal blades. I love my longer combs purely for the length they give that's not possible with a blade. If there was blades that long, I'd probably hardly ever use snap on cmobs for anything... lol


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Luckily, Lucy doesn't seem to have a coat that mats easily so she is easy to comb through. But I have heard that if you have mats in the coat, the clip on combs will get stuck in the mats, whereas the blades will usually go through. I have also heard of a clip on comb getting stuck and falling off the blade and then instead of having the hair an inch long with the comb - its skinned with the 10 or even worse, the 30 blade that you were using under the comb!!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I seem to be in the minority here, but i LOVE my metal Wahl clipper comb set. I find that they glide easily through most coat types without snagging and leave a beautiful finish, WITHOUT heating up. They aren't nearly as sensitive as plastic clipper combs, which get caught up on everything and require lots of scissor finishing. I have a love/hate relationship with my andis 4 blade... it does okay with tangle-free, squeaky clean and thoroughly fluffed thicker poodle coat types, but chews up cottony and drop coats mercilessly. I'll only use it on darker coats. I'll grab my #2 wahl cc before my #4 blade any day, and wont even consider longer blades when my #1 and #0 combs leave a much nicer finish.

This is just my opinion though, every groomer plays favorites with different tools!


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I would go with the 4FC blade.. there isn't much difference in the length they produce (13mm VS. 9.5mm) and since their hair grows back SOOOO quickly, might as well take off a bit more.

All of the blades I've bought are FC... definitely get the FC kind if you are looking for a smooth finishing touch! The blades just make them look SOOOO silky and beautiful.. I love it! Makes you feel proud of your grooming work afterwards!

I've purchased both kinds of blades.. I was attracted to the ceramic kind because of the fact that they market it as "staying cooler for longer", while the steel kind are supposed to "stay sharper longer". I've find that BOTH work equally as well as the other, but since for me, when I groom, I take little breaks with my dogs and apply clipper oil and give them a treat, massage them, etc.. so the heating up isn't much of a factor as I thought. So, my most recent blades are the steel kind because I would much rather they endure for numerous years.


----------

